

Why We Have to Go Back to a 40-Hour Work Week to Keep Our Sanity - arrel
http://www.alternet.org/story/154518/why_we_have_to_go_back_to_a_40-hour_work_week_to_keep_our_sanity

======
pwg
Single page link for those who do not want to read an article split over seven
pages:

[http://www.alternet.org/story/154518/why_we_have_to_go_back_...](http://www.alternet.org/story/154518/why_we_have_to_go_back_to_a_40-hour_work_week_to_keep_our_sanity?paging=off)

